# Do “Calls to Worship” Have A Biblical Warrant?



## C. M. Sheffield (Sep 1, 2018)

This is something I've wrestled with. To be clear, I completely understand the rationale behind a Scriptural Call to Worship. What I believe is lacking is any clear command or warrant from Scripture. Perhaps someone here could persuade me that there is such a warrant.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 1, 2018)

You want to read this thread on Gospel Logic and the Order of Worship.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Afterthought (Sep 1, 2018)

It depends on what a "call to worship" is. Is it just saying, "It's time to worship God" in a solemn manner befitting a solemn cermeony? If so, _something_ needs to be said to start the worship service, so it is a circumstance of worship. We also see examples of this with one of the uses of the trumpets in the OT to alert of the solemn assemblies.

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/call-to-worship-circumstance-or-element.78275/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Sep 1, 2018)

I specified a "Scriptural Call to Worship." That is, the reading of some portion of Scripture to commence the worship of God (e.g. Psalm 92:1, 2).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 1, 2018)

Is our worship _dialogical?_ Is it back-and-forth communication? If so, then one side or the other has to speak first. "The Father is seeking such people to worship him," Jn.4:23. The seeking shows divine initiative. That doesn't mean that as children of God, we don't ever call on him without his first word to us; but even so, we can only do that much because God has _already _made the initiative toward us in salvation and covenant. God's word comes first, and the renewed man answers.

Since God sets virtually all the parameters for worship, those who lead in worship act and speak on his behalf. Now, one might argue that under those circumstances, maybe such a man might just as well stand up and say: "Let's begin," and launch the gathering into some worship activity. How about a collection to get things started?

Or, perhaps using the written Word and letting the people hear a summons, a welcome, or some other fit declaration _per the mouth of the Lord _is most fitting? That is the argument or rationale as I have understood it. Hear the Psalmist call: "Ye children come, give ear to me, and learn Jehovah's fear/ He who would long and happy live, let him my counsel hear."

The Lord summons the whole earth, and explicitly the saints, Ps.50:5. He tells Moses to gather the people together that he might serve them, Num.21:16; and they answer him in a song, vv17-18. How did Moses call them? Did he tell them he had a blessing for them? No, we suppose he said, "Thus saith the Lord: Assemble."

The people on-the-move in the wilderness were in the unique position of exemplifying the worshipping community, even when they were not occupied with a special assembly devoted to that one focus. Therefore the acts that initiate their _corporate _moves are informative for _corporate _worship. Anymore, worship is the church's one corporate act; the army of the saints does not drill with edged-weapons in formation; we merely stand, kneel, etc. in the spirit.

Consider Num.10:33-36, where there is a set form of words Moses was to say to open the move, and to close it:
And they departed from the mount of the Lord three days’ journey: and the ark of the covenant of the Lord went before them in the three days’ journey, to search out a resting place for them. And the cloud of the Lord _was_ upon them by day, when they went out of the camp. And it came to pass, when the ark set forward, that Moses said,* Rise up, Lord, and let thine enemies be scattered*; and let them that hate thee flee before thee. And when it rested, he said, *Return, O Lord, unto the many thousands of Israel*.​This bracketing has the same thrust as the Call and the Benediction. It is a witness answering the question: "Who is in charge here?"

Joel 2:15-16, "Blow the trumpet in Zion, sanctify a fast, call a solemn assembly: gather the people, sanctify the congregation, assemble the elders, gather the children, and those that suck the breasts: let the bridegroom go forth of his chamber, and the bride out of her closet." Again, what will the prophet say in his summons? Will he not say, "Thus saith the Lord?"

Reactions: Like 4 | Edifying 4


----------



## Ben Zartman (Sep 3, 2018)

Common prudence dictates that worship has to start with _something. _It would be disorderly to just mill about until someone decided it was time to start up a song or whatever. So, like a meeting in the business world is called to order, or a court session is formally announced, and at that moment the minutes begin being taken, so the beginning of the worship service has to be called somehow. What better way than with God's word? It could begin with some other element, such as song or prayer, but how lovely is it that the voice of the bridegroom be the first thing you hear when His bride assembles to meet on His day?
So because decency and order are commanded, which implies an order of worship, it seems that calling that first element the "Call to Worship" is not amiss. Not because we're commanded to have a specific element called "call to worship," but because that's what that element, in that place, does.

Reactions: Like 3 | Amen 1


----------



## Cymro (Sep 4, 2018)

Seeing that the Psalms are replete with urgings and exhortations to come and worship the Lord, then it is fitting that those excerpts be pronounced in order to gather and encourage the congregation to respond. Eg, Ps95:1-3, Ps65:1-4——Ps 66:1-4 etc. This would be our normal practice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## earl40 (Sep 4, 2018)

Personally I would have liked to hear church bells.


----------

